# buying Fisher X-blade stainless 9' commercial straight plow??



## nickxc (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not too experience with this stuff and have a new 2014 Ram 2500. I want to put a plow on it and don't want to break the bank. I will be just using it for my driveway and a couple family members. I found a used 2010 Fisher stainless X-blade straight plow in excellent condition for $2200 for just the plow side stuff. I'll have to get the truck side equipment installed at a dealer. Does this sound like a good deal to you?? Roughly how much am I looking at to have the truck side equipment and wiring installed on my truck??? 

thanks for the help guys.. I searched but didn't really find what I was looking for.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nickxc;1989567 said:


> I'm not too experience with this stuff and have a new 2014 Ram 2500. I want to put a plow on it and don't want to break the bank. I will be just using it for my driveway and a couple family members. I found a used 2010 Fisher stainless X-blade straight plow in excellent condition for $2200 for just the plow side stuff. I'll have to get the truck side equipment installed at a dealer. Does this sound like a good deal to you?? Roughly how much am I looking at to have the truck side equipment and wiring installed on my truck???
> 
> thanks for the help guys.. I searched but didn't really find what I was looking for.


If buying all the truck side new from dealer plus the $2200 for plow side you will be close to cost of new plow. Figure on average $400 for install, another $400 for mount, $300 for just the control if it isn't fleet flex and almost another $600-700 for the rest of the wiring. So some where around $4000 to have that plow up and running. Now these are just guesstimates on costs. Could be more or less.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What brand is your local dealer? You may be close to New prices by the time your done. And New comes with a warranty.


----------



## nickxc (Mar 2, 2015)

Good point guys. I don't really have a local dealer. There is a guy local that sells Boss but I think his prices are usually a little high. There are Fisher/Western dealers somewhat near by. I'll have to check with them and see what new would be..


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

nickxc;1989822 said:


> Good point guys. I don't really have a local dealer. There is a guy local that sells Boss but I think his prices are usually a little high. There are Fisher/Western dealers somewhat near by. I'll have to check with them and see what new would be..


I have a 9ft fisher hd that was only used a couple bigger stroms when we needed all trucks. I have been looking to sell the whole setup for 4k. I could work on the price because the frame is from a 14 chevy. But some dealers may give you a credit if u bring them a mount and knock off a couple hundred on a new one/


----------



## nickxc (Mar 2, 2015)

R.J.B.;1989832 said:


> I have a 9ft fisher hd that was only used a couple bigger stroms when we needed all trucks. I have been looking to sell the whole setup for 4k. I could work on the price because the frame is from a 14 chevy. But some dealers may give you a credit if u bring them a mount and knock off a couple hundred on a new one/


I just got off the phone with a nearby fisher dealer and they have a left over 8' HD that is normally $5,050 installed. They said they would be willing to drop the price some since its a left over and they are getting ready to place an order for new.

How much you willing to move on price?? Enough to make it worth it for me to make the trip to come get it?? I'm way up in the top of NY so it would be a hefty drive..


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nickxc;1989989 said:


> I just got off the phone with a nearby fisher dealer and they have a left over 8' HD that is normally $5,050 installed. They said they would be willing to drop the price some since its a left over and they are getting ready to place an order for new.
> 
> How much you willing to move on price?? Enough to make it worth it for me to make the trip to come get it?? I'm way up in the top of NY so it would be a hefty drive..


Better be one hell of price considering the HD series has been discontinued.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

nickxc;1989989 said:


> I just got off the phone with a nearby fisher dealer and they have a left over 8' HD that is normally $5,050 installed. They said they would be willing to drop the price some since its a left over and they are getting ready to place an order for new.
> 
> How much you willing to move on price?? Enough to make it worth it for me to make the trip to come get it?? I'm way up in the top of NY so it would be a hefty drive..


my cell is 440-477-2731 call or text me.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I could make u a good deal on it. It's barely used


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

i could do 3,350


----------

